# Damaged Acer Aspire 5735Z [part 2]



## GSquadron (Dec 5, 2009)

I want to open my aspire now that i have removed all screws, but i dont want to damage it even worse. I saw a video one time in youtube how to dissmantle the laptop and now i cannot find it anymore. Anyone who can give me a link to watch a video about opening this aspire's case??? Help is appreciated


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 5, 2009)

It is more simple than you think.  Just start unplugging things that get in your way, and never force anything.
I like to get a sunday-monday pillbox, and separate the screws in each of the boxes, starting with sunday (being the first screws taken out), then you know in exactly what order the screws were taken out.

What is wrong with the laptop?


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a damaged screen you can see it in the first part and i will give you the link to know better the real problem.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109720


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 5, 2009)

this is probably better asked in your original thread. theres not much pint to opening another thread when your first one is still applicable to the problem


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 5, 2009)

can anyone give me a link how to dissmantle this type of laptop? i have seen a video but i cant really find that anymore T_T pls help me i would GREATLY apprechiate that


----------



## KainXS (Dec 5, 2009)

btw, why open another thread?


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 5, 2009)

Because now it is another problem, cuz i removed the screw


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 5, 2009)

you mean it is just a blue screen? I first recommend connecting it to an external monitor.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 5, 2009)

yes i connected it to my monitor and i even formated it from it. Now i want to open the case but i dont know how.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2009)

finally i disconnected the screen of the laptop and haven't seen such difficult thing in my life. I will have a pic as soon as i leave work and go home. thx


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 6, 2009)

yea the screens on newer systems can be a pain sometimes... i took apart a dell the other day and they had about 6 thick cables plus 3 or 4 ribbon cables that connected to the main part of the laptop. the 6 cables were for wifi cards (although only 2 were actually connected, the monitor is used as the antenna i guess) and the cables were routed throughout the whole laptop! took a while to get through all of that mess lol.


----------

